# South FLorida on 21-27 November



## sucura (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello, family of 3 people from chicago is looking one week vacation in South Florida (key west, miami, hollywood, fort lauderdale) with check in on  21 or 22 November. thanks.


----------



## emilioC (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi, still looking for South Florida area resort?


----------



## happytrailz (Oct 22, 2015)

*Reply*

I sent you an in-mail


----------

